# flag pole lighting



## captkirk

Go with a Metal Halide uplight or spot light.


----------



## Speedy Petey

For residential a simple flood/spot light will do fine, and lamps are no problem to get at the supermarket.

I use quite a few of the RAB H101 with the HH1 hood.


----------



## kinglew

*flagpole*

just looking for idea on ground mounting of fixtures ?


----------



## MDShunk

kinglew said:


> just looking for idea on ground mounting of fixtures ?


Those little Arlington Garden Posts work fine for little resi flagpole up spots:


----------



## 480sparky

In-ground, or well lights are the only way to go, IMPO.








 

No trip hazards, and the lawnmower/string trimmer/snowblower won't beat it up.​


----------



## kinglew

*flag pole*

just looking for basic economical light mounting for flag pole thanks for all the great reply .
no solar or low voltage .


----------



## Speedy Petey

I'll second the Arlington Gard-N-Post suggestion. I also use a lot of them and they work great.


----------



## MDShunk

Well lights are the way to fly for a commercial installation. I'm not so sure I can recommend them for a resi installation, mostly due to cost. Most homeowners would fall over and pass out when you quoted them the cost. It's worth a shot, however, if you want to present them with a "Best" option, then the price of whatever you're more seriously proposing will become much less objectionable.


----------



## kinglew

*flag pole*

looking for more suggestions res. tight budget .thank you for the great suggestions


----------



## MDShunk

kinglew said:


> looking for more suggestions res. tight budget .thank you for the great suggestions


I think you've got them all. Either the Gard-n-Post (Red Dot makes a very similar one) or well lights. That's traditionally the only way flag poles are lit. Get a couple 50W MH fixtures to put on top of the posts and you've got about the cheapest way to light a flag pole. (spots don't really work when facing up, unless they're in a fully enclosed fixture)


----------



## idontknow

kinglew said:


> looking for more suggestions res. tight budget .thank you for the great suggestions



Good lord, your budget may be too tight for lighting then . Tell em to get a smaller pole and with the savings you can pick up the materials to do the lighting right.

Here ya go, as cheap as it gets. Ironically from Grainger, as expensive as it gets.

$9.38 weatherproof box
$2.50 weatherproof box cover
$4.13 10' 1/2" PVC conduit
$0.43 1/2" PVC MA
$2.50 weatherproof box holder 
$23.61 upwards aimable light fixture

$42.55 Total. Those prices are high so buying the materials at HD or Lowes will cut the cost to 1/2 that. Don't forget to add wire as needed. If you need cheaper than $21, steal the neighbors.

edit: you're going to have to tweak the reflector in the fixture to give it a more spotishy effect. 

edit2: Yes, yes I know spotishy isn't a real word but it fits there.


----------



## kinglew

*flag pole*

thanks for all the ideas all set thank you all


----------



## MDShunk

kinglew said:


> thanks for all the ideas all set thank you all


Ten-four. Over and out. Rodger. Catch you on the flip side, good buddy. :scooter:


----------



## 480sparky

MDShunk said:


> Ten-four. Over and out. Rodger. Catch you on the flip side, good buddy. :scooter:


 
You forgot, "Keep the shiny side up and the dirty side down!" :laughing:


----------



## electricalperson

i install uplights that are in a plastic tube with a brass cover. very expensive but they always seem to fill with water


----------

